# We Are Now Outback Owners



## Toolmaan (Jan 11, 2007)

Well just this morning I signed the papers on a 05 21RS outback. These trailers seem very well built. Last night we looked at an 07 at the RV show, it was nice but when he had a used one at a lot lower price we had to take a look at it, it is just like brand new. We traded in a Starcraft 20 ft for the outback, we felt like we needed more room and some bunks, the outback just seem like the best ones around. BTW this website looks awesome.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Toolmaan,

Welcome to Outbackers. And congrats on your recent purchase.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on becoming an Outback owner. Welcome to the forum. Have fun camping.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& Congratulations*


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome, Toolmaan, and congratulations on your Outback. Use it often, and enjoy









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Toolman!










to Outbackers! 

Congratulations on your new 21rs,
Enjoy, post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! That's definately one of the most popular models in the lineup.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome, we are also new owners and this site has been a great help.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

mike said:


> Welcome, we are also new owners and this site has been a great help.


Welcome to both of you. I'd highly recommend you take a look at the schedule of Outbackers Rallies listed on the top page of the forum and try to go to one if at all possible. You'll discover a great group of people and lots of ideas on how to customize your Outback for your needs. Good food too!

Ed


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome Toolmaan! 









Jim


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome Toolman

Welcome Mike


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome and Congrats


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Toolmaan! It sounds like you made a great deal on a great Outback.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats, Welcome, and this site is awesome!

Carey


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to this wonderful site! and congratulations on a GREAT trailer. The 21rs is a fantastic model.
chabbie


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Toolman!

Welcome to the outbackin world

willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey WELCOME!
Good luck with the new OUTBACK.

Bill


----------

